
Harfbuzz creator seems to be in political emergency, needs help ASAP - AndyKelley
https://medium.com/@behdadesfahbod/if-you-read-one-thing-from-me-please-be-this-2262ec7b8af2
======
hexmiles
Can someone provide some more context, it seem in danger but i cannot
understand what is happening.

